

A Simple Online Single-Line/Multi-Line CSS Converter - JoelSutherland
http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/single-line-vs-multi-line-css-a-tool-to-end-the-debate

======
zackola
let me save everyone some time. use multi-line css, minified for production.

